# Burger King zesty sauce or Bloomin' Onion sauce in a bottle?



## clrockny24 (Jan 25, 2015)

hi,

I was wondering if you guys know of any bottled sauces I can get at the supermarket that are like Burger King zesty sauce or Outback Steakhouse's Bloomin' onion sauce. At Burger king, they give out zesty sauce with their onion rings. I'm researching, and all I could really find was Ken's sweet vidalia onion dressing. It deos look like a good match, and I've never had a dressing from Ken's I didn't like!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am not familiar with either sauce, what is the flavor profile or taste like?


----------



## clrockny24 (Jan 25, 2015)

It's a pretty unique sauce. It's like if they took thousand island dressing and added a lot of kick to it. Not really spicy, just packs a lot of punch I guess. I've also heard it's a little like the sweet onion sauce from subway.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd say salt pepper and sugar are likely the main enhancers.  How vinegary?  Garlic?  See any thyme or some such floating in it?

Rick


----------



## clrockny24 (Jan 25, 2015)

I see some bits of stuff in the Ken's dressing (never tried it, just have seen pics,) but the Burger King sauce is solid.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe tomorrow I'll stop by a Burger King and get some onion rings. I pass by a LOT of fast food places during the course of the day. I'm a non-emergency medical transportation provider, a fancy way of say I take people to their doctor's appointments.

mjb.


----------



## clrockny24 (Jan 25, 2015)

I work at Burger King. They're good with their sauces. Sweet and sour is like a red, trasparent sauc that is very good, their BBQ is a lot bolder than, say, Mcdonalds, and zesty is very good, which is why I'm looking for something similar in a bottle. One or two packets aren't enough, lol.


----------



## clrockny24 (Jan 25, 2015)

Went to Burger king for lunch today and got a few zesty sauces to bring home. The ingredients are *Soybean Oil, Water, Prepared Horseradish, Corn Syrup, Egg Yolk, Distilled Vinegar, Tomato Paste, Salt, less than 2% of Sugar, Spice, Xanthan gum, Propylene Glycerol Alginate, Natural Flavor, Lemon Juice concentrate, Beet Powder.*

I'm disappointed that Ken's sweet vidalia onion looked nothing like zesty sauce. Zesty is orange, while Ken's had the yellowish color of a poppyseed dressing. Ken's does have some dressings that have soybean oil as the first ingredient, like Russian and Thousand Island (what's the difference?,) but neither of those have the kick of zesty sauce.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Mon Dieu! We all missed on the horseradish! That should have been on the short-list of possibilities.


Rick


----------



## clrockny24 (Jan 25, 2015)

it seems like these zesty sauce packets might be my best bet, for now. I remember my uncle had a sauce from Ken's called texas petal sauce, but I'm pretty sure is only available in a gallon jug. So this sauce is probably made specifically in large quantities for restaurants.

There is a brand called vidalia, and they make a sweet onion blossom sauce, but it looks really hard to find according to my research.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hmmm...  oil, water, egg yolk, vinegar and lemon juice. What can be made with those ingredients?

mjb.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeh, it's not hard to throw this one together cl.  Even if you just add some horse radish or horse radish sauce and some tomato paste to a bottle of Ken's you're there.

Rick


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 30, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but in case someone finds it while trying to find something off the shelf like BK Zesty sauce, I've found it. Sweet Baby Ray's brand Ray's Signature Dipping Sauce. Found it right there near Ray's other sauces in my boring grocery store. Now my current obsession with onion rings is gonna kick into high gear.


----------

